# We can start applying for DTV coupons tomorrow



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting the coupons because this is kind of historic. I have no need for them but to say I was around when we went from analog to digital is kinda cool. I might even get a converter with one of them just because.

http://www.ntia.doc.gov/dtvcoupon/index.html


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Might be nice from the nostalgic view, but it is my understanding they are limited. What the requirements are, I'm not certain, but if they are limited to first come, first serve, I'm letting mine go to someone on a fixed income, old TV and the real need for one. If they are up for grabs, for anyone, I'll be right behind you. Happy New Year!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Back on my soapbox..

Nobody "needs" these coupons.

People need food or shelter or healthcare... but no one needs digital converters.

Anyone who has a home, food, electricity to power the converter box, and a TV to connect to it should also be able to afford a converter box when the time comes.

There are too many homeless and truly needy people to waste this money on converters for people.

Off the soapbox now.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Back on my soapbox..
> 
> Nobody "needs" these coupons.
> 
> ...


I'll stand with you on that soapbox. People will argue that they "need" television for news, weather, public alerts, etc. The same can be gotten off the AM band in pretty much every location in the US.

What they REALLY mean is that they don't want to miss Survivor....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The first 22 million are on the honor system, almost anyone can apply to get one. The rest are meant for those who do not have a pay TV service at all.

A good summary can be found at Yahoo: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071231/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/digital_tv

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HDMe and dervari, to avoid the rule prohibiting political discussions here, I'll simply state I partially disagree with your statements as to the "absoluteness" implied that _no one_ needs TV as well as some of the implied other distribution mechanisms for the money.

I also remind everyone that the funds for these coupons come from the sale of the frequencies, which reduces the income from the sales, but does not involve new funds. In other words, it can be considered a cost of making the transition happen and/or palatable to a portion of the population.

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

https://www.dtv2009.gov/Default.aspx

Site's not working too well, tried it a couple times and says it has a failure and takes me back to the home page. Government in action


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

error while trying to apply.
maybe already backlogged?


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> error while trying to apply.
> maybe already backlogged?


A government program working on the first day? Nahhh! Why would anyone expect that?

On a lighter note, are there any boxes actually available today that meets the coupon program criteria (no hdmi out, no component out, analog only out like composit or whatever)??


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Dumb question: With these D-to-A boxes will we be able to get the sub channels (like the -2 Weather Plus channels) through these boxes and watch them on analog TVs?


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Doubt question: With these D-to-A boxes will we be able to get the sub channels (like the -2 Weather Plus channels) through these boxes and watch them on analog TVs?


YES


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Back on my soapbox..
> 
> Nobody "needs" these coupons.
> 
> People need food or shelter or healthcare... but no one needs digital converters.


May be true technically. But when the government creates a mandate that has a direct cost to people, they should be prepared to pay those costs or forget about the mandate.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BTW, I ordered my coupons 9 years ago...when I signed up for DIRECTV. 

And updated 13 months ago to the most recent receivers. I'm all set.

Happy HD New Year!
Tom

PS: No, I don't plan on getting any coupons for myself.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Ihad no problem signing up for two.
I plan on giving them to the Lions club to distribute to senior centers that have tv's in the community rooms. We also have a seccond hand clothing store where we get a lot of people in need and this would be an excellent oppourtunity for all the lions club members (58 in Bedford Township) to sign up for the coupons and make sure the first round of coupons go to who needs them.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Kentstater, what a wonderful and generous idea!


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I was able to sign up now. The first couple of attempts failed as others noted. I don't need the coupons myself, but know a couple of individuals that do. Those individuals don't know they need this box yet, so I plan on buying and giving the boxes to them. Also both individuals are in the low income bracket.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

The site is working now i just applied for 2 and put my grandmother in for 2 as well


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

The first run or batch of coupons will total 33.5 Million.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Applied for 2 and my mother-in-law for two. I just need one for the "under cabinet" TV in the kitchen, but I'm sure I know someone who will be bellyaching when they can't get one.  If not, I'll do like some others and take it to a Senior's home or something like that.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I can't receive over the air TV here in the Pocono Mountains of NE PA so someone who needs the coupons can have mine.  

--- CHAS


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

The goverment made analog tv obselete to sell off vhf freq. they should help 
people whit this transition. Tv is some thing everybody needs in case of national emergency. It is not just for the rich.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's fair that these coupons be available... while clearly the desire for television is nothing compared to the need for food and shelter, the public have the right to use the parts of the electromagnetic spectrum reserved for their use, and this program, honestly, is a pittance compared to the money spent on other things about which you may or may not agree.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

gfrang said:


> The goverment made analog tv obselete to sell off vhf freq. they should help
> people whit this transition. Tv is some thing everybody needs in case of national emergency. It is not just for the rich.


The government made money off the airwaves prior to this too, but they haven't issued vouchers for cellphones or walkie talkies or free radios for people.

Besides that... my real objection here is the supposed "need" for TV. I just don't buy that. And even IF you can argue you "need" TV... you can't use these digital converter boxes unless you also own a TV, have an antenna, have electricity, and have a home, as well as food/water to keep you alive to watch. There are so many people in this country who actually need all those other things, that the money would be better spent on helping the homeless or hungry.

I can't think of anyone who is in a position to watch TV that could not afford the digital converter box next year when it becomes necessary. The electricity alone would require more money than is needed just in a month for most people, so if you can't afford the digital box how are you paying all the other bills?

And how are the homeless supposed to apply for and use these vouchers? They can't... at least not in any meaningful way.

Think how much $80 (two $40 vouchers) could help out a hungry person... then come back to me with how much someone else "needs" their TV.

Back down from the soapbox again...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I can't think of anyone who is in a position to watch TV that could not afford the digital converter box next year when it becomes necessary. The electricity alone would require more money than is needed just in a month for most people, so if you can't afford the digital box how are you paying all the other bills?


Almost everyone who can afford cable or satellite gets it and has no need for the boxes. Most of the people impacted by the transition are inner-city elderly and poor people.

In my life I have known many people whose only entertainment was television. (In fact, that's pretty much the case in my life now, due to my wife's illness.) Imagine not being able to afford cable, and now to be told you must buy a new TV or converter to even pick up your free, hometown stations. I thank God I'm not in that situation...

Yes, these elderly and poor people could probably scrimp for a month or two and pay full price for a box. What bills would they have to forego, or how much food would they do without, just to keep the TV on?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Let's add it up shall we ?
Starting on 1 January 2008, there are 12-14 months before they will need that convertor. These coupon boxes are expected to cost about $50-$70 dollars. Lets go really high end on that and assume they did NOT get a $40 coupon.

So, their out of pocket expense will be 70/12 = $5.83 per month per TV. This is not enough to break anybody.

Now, let's make things interesting. They get a $40 coupon, and they get it quickly, to make sure they get one.So their out of pocket will be $70-$40 =$30, and they need to use the coupon by May 18. $30 /4months = $7.50 per month per TV.

IOW - don't try to use the "poor" people arguement against the transition.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Imagine not being able to afford cable, and now to be told you must buy a new TV or converter to even pick up your free, hometown stations. I thank God I'm not in that situation...
> 
> Yes, these elderly and poor people could probably scrimp for a month or two and pay full price for a box. What bills would they have to forego, or how much food would they do without, just to keep the TV on?


Scooper did the math for me... If you're thanking God just because you can afford cable... imagine if you didn't even have a home or couldn't afford your next meal. Then imagine looking in the window of the home of a "poor" person to find a shiny new digital converter box that was paid for by the government... and imagine how you'd feel about that.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Scooper did the math for me... If you're thanking God just because you can afford cable... imagine if you didn't even have a home or couldn't afford your next meal. Then imagine looking in the window of the home of a "poor" person to find a shiny new digital converter box that was paid for by the government... and imagine how you'd feel about that.


I have known many people in the situation I have described.
I don't know any starving people, and the reason that I don't is that there is already help in this country to keep people from starving.

Those who do not take advantage of this help are generally mentally ill or addicted to something and do not understand how to take care of themselves. I'm not sure how to help them.

I do know that the people I am talking about, who are barely getting by, would be starving if it were not for government help.

And I guess this is OT so I'll let you have it.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

HDMe said:


> The government made money off the airwaves prior to this too, but they haven't issued vouchers for cellphones or walkie talkies or free radios for people.
> 
> Besides that... my real objection here is the supposed "need" for TV. I just don't buy that. And even IF you can argue you "need" TV... you can't use these digital converter boxes unless you also own a TV, have an antenna, have electricity, and have a home, as well as food/water to keep you alive to watch. There are so many people in this country who actually need all those other things, that the money would be better spent on helping the homeless or hungry.
> 
> ...


Don't the goverment have welfair and food stamp programs, i am not in need of these programs but i signed up for two converter coupons and funny thing i dont feelthe least bit guilty.i only need one for my bedroom the second i plan buying a box and donating it .


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Scooper did the math for me... If you're thanking God just because you can afford cable... imagine if you didn't even have a home or couldn't afford your next meal. Then imagine looking in the window of the home of a "poor" person to find a shiny new digital converter box that was paid for by the government... and imagine how you'd feel about that.


Wouldn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

We need to steer clear of politics as much as possible even in discussions of the actions of the government that affect DBS or are nearly related to DBS (as in broadcast TV.)

DBStalk is not about long discussions of how the government should or should not be spending government revenues.

Thanks for your understanding,
Tom


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't feel a bit guilty either - there's darn few "government assistance" programs I would qualify for - I'll take these few tidbits thrown out to me.

As far as the examples thrown out above on the "poor" - well - the street people / drug addicts wouldn't have TVs anyway, nor can you really "help" someone there unless they want help. If they have a roof over their heads, it is likely they have at least one OTA TV, and some PSAs have already started locally about what's coming. All they really need to do is skip Mickey D's for lunch a few times and they're set. Believe me - they WILL find a way to get their convertor box.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder how much environmental damage there will be when millions of people figure out that their 2 or 3 or 7" portable lcd tv's no longer work? I won't be happy when mine quit.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll steer clear of the politics... sorry for double and triple dipping into it in this thread. This just hits a sore point with me when I hear words like "need" thrown around and I just can't equate in my mind a "need" for TV. Especially when the cost of the converter box pales in comparison to all the other things you have to be able to afford otherwise in order to even need the thing.

It would be like a voucher from the government for a couple of tanks of gasoline... Anyone who can afford a car and is able to drive should be able to afford a couple of tanks of gas for it. If not, then there are probably other needs that person has higher on the list.

But I promise not to stir the pot on this one since I've said my peace.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Well the way i look at it is if someone has a tv they need to watch it even if they have rabit ears. Tv is very important part of most people's lives just like internet is getting to be. i dont want to say any more because it will get political.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Getting back to topic, and avoiding the political stuff...

I never heard the "final" word on these vouchers. Were they meant to completely purchase a digital converter? Or just be $40 towards the purchase of a qualifying unit? OR perhaps both.

I thought I remembered some limitations, like you probably could not get $40 off a Dish/Direct/Tivo supermegareceiver... but rather had to be used on a digital converter with limited output features.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

From what i understand it is 40 bucks toward the box estimating boxes costing 40
to 50 bucks The first stage of it will go to everyone that applies. second will go to 
people that have ota only.Boxes have to be coupon certified only.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And certified means analogue outputs only: S-video, component, and/or RF. (Not sure about the fine details if they have or should support all those.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

component prohibited, s-video optional, composite / analog audio / RF modulator required. ALL digital outputs prohibited.

edited to exact terms.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry, my bad. Meant composite. 

Thanks, scooper.


----------

